# Welche Abtastrate bei Windows und Spielen?



## Ananas! (31. Mai 2020)

Hi, ich kenne mich da gar nicht aus, aber manche Einstellungen verursachen Probleme. 
Die Abtastraten in den Soundeinstellungen bei Windows für das jeweilige Gerät zeigen ja die Abtastrate an die das Gerät unterstützt. Aber welche Abtastrate sollte man auswählen für Windows und für Spiele?
Und wo liegt der Unterschied in den Abtastraten? (ich weiß nicht mal genau was das ist bzw wie der Klangunterschied sein würde)

Bei hohen Einstellungen wird der Sound entweder leise, oder das Gerät spielt Ton erst ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke ab, oder bei Spielen ist der Sound stark verzerrt.

Also welche Abstastrate macht unter Windows und für Spiele maximal Sinn?

Meine Lautsprecher können laut Windows 24 bit 192khz
Meine Kopfhörer mit Verstärker können 32 bit 320khz

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen was ich auswählen muss damit alles perfekt funktioniert sowie die höchste Qualität bietet. Gibt es sonst noch was was ich im Realtek Audio Treiber einstellen sollte statt bei den Windows Einstellungen?


----------



## JackA (3. Juni 2020)

16Bit/48KHz macht Sinn. Mehr braucht man nicht und du wirst auch keine tonalen Vorteile hören (wobei du das selbst ausprobieren kannst, stell einfach mal auf 16/48 und vergleiche es mit 24/96 z.B., würde mich wundern, wenn du einen Unterschied im Blindtest hörst).


----------



## Ananas! (3. Juni 2020)

Aber gibt es denn einen Unterschied wenn ich mehr einstelle als 16 bit 48 khz oder gibt es Probleme? Was ich eben gemerkt habe ist, dass der Sound bei manchen Einstellungen leiser wird oder nur auf einer Seite abgespielt wird. Und ich will eben alles ohne Fehler und Abstriche haben. Bei 320 khz hat der Sound bei Battlefield 5 richtig Spackungen gehabt


----------



## JackA (4. Juni 2020)

Je höher, desto mehr Probleme können auftreten, genau wie du sagst.
Ob du die hohen Werte brauchst (viel Marketing), musst du selbst wissen. Wie oben bereits gesagt, mach nen Blindtest, fertig.
Viele Third-Party-Surroundsimulationen funktionieren z.B. maximal bis 16Bit/48KHz


----------



## belle (5. Juni 2020)

Hi,
höhere Frequenzen (mehr Hz) sind natürlich besser, allerdings habe ich seltene, schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frequenzen über 48 kHz gemacht. Manche Games haben damit Probleme, was von plötzlichem Tonverlust (kein Sound mehr) bis hin zu Abstürzen gereicht hat.
Ich nutze seitdem durchgängig 24 Bit / 48 kHz.


----------

